# Recommandations for RARE romantic and post romantic Operas or Oratorios or Choral music ?



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello,
I’m looking to own all available recordings of everything opera that is romantic and post romantic.
In what I call rare I’d put for example: all Dvorak, Smetana, Fibich, Nielson, Franck, Saint-Saens, Chausson, Magnard, Zemlinsky, Shreker, Korngold, Bruch, Pfizner, etc.
You could protest that Dvorak is anything but rare, but his operas are far from really known.
Maybe I should have put “lesser known” instead.
I’m not just looking to be rare, I just don’t want to miss ANY romantic and post romantic (especially what sounds wagnerian and post-wagnerian) opera.
So I’ve been draining this forum and I’ve found a lot ! And it did cost me quite some rubbles I have to say.
The Google search is not even as good as what I could come up on the top of my head ! I know there are many knowledgeable melomans in here.

Edit: I’ve included oratorios and choral music.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

There was Le Roi Arthus by Chasson in Bastille about 6-7 years ago. It was broadcasted, maybe released on DVD.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Respighi: La Fiamma - Mara Coleva / Francesco Molinari-Pradelli - one of of favourite operas with an exciting, passionate, very well sung performance and very listenable sound.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

God bless this forum again ! Than you comrades I’m checking for the recordings available now !
By the way, what got me into romantic opera (was only in baroque before that) was Granados’s Goyescas; a sublime opera.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Have you looked at Montemezzi's *L'Amore dei tre Re, *Magnard's *Guercoeur*? Does Szymanowski's *Krol Roger *fit the bill? Or Enescu's *Oedipe*? 
And how about Fauré's *Pénélope*?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The two operas by Franz Schmidt are worth seeking out. The first, *Notre Dame*, is easy enough to get; there's a terrific Capriccio recording. The second, *Fredegundis*, is not so easy. There's never been a commercial release. The bootleg off-the-air version was on a clandestine label, Voce, and there are cd versions available. 

One of my all-time favorite operas is *Schwanda, the Bagpiper* by Jaromir Weinberger. The old, out of print CBS (Sony) recording is an utter delight.

A recent new release,* Hulda*, by Cesar Franck of all people is very, very fine and why that opera had to wait so long to be recorded is a mystery. Long, but worth it.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Have you looked at Montemezzi's *L'Amore dei tre Re, *Magnard's *Guercoeur*? Does Szymanowski's *Krol Roger *fit the bill? Or Enescu's *Oedipe*?
> And how about Fauré's *Pénélope*?


I did not know about Montemezzi, but what completely amazed me is how in the world did an opera escape me from Fauré !!!!
Fauré of who I love the songs, piano and chamber music, but he wrote an opera !??? Thank you !


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

mbhaub said:


> The two operas by Franz Schmidt are worth seeking out. The first, *Notre Dame*, is easy enough to get; there's a terrific Capriccio recording. The second, *Fredegundis*, is not so easy. There's never been a commercial release. The bootleg off-the-air version was on a clandestine label, Voce, and there are cd versions available.
> 
> One of my all-time favorite operas is *Schwanda, the Bagpiper* by Jaromir Weinberger. The old, out of print CBS (Sony) recording is an utter delight.
> 
> A recent new release,* Hulda*, by Cesar Franck of all people is very, very fine and why that opera had to wait so long to be recorded is a mystery. Long, but worth it.


Oh yes I love Notre-Dame and his Oratorio too, did not even know about the other.
The Weinberger one I will check it out right away !!
thanks!
I’ve ordered so many operas lately it’s ruining me. But after listening to some tracks of the the opera I can see why I must have it. Extremely luxurious orchestral passages, very energetic.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

There are also several operas by Schubert. They were discovered only to the end of XIX century. At least Fierrabras was staged more than once, last decade.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I don't know if La Juive by Halevy is in your cathegory, but it is on my "to do list" for the next discoveries.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Cilea's "Adriana Lecouvreur"
Boito's "Mefistofele"


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Massenet, of course, is late romantic too.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

ColdGenius said:


> There are also several operas by Schubert. They were discovered only to the end of XIX century. At least Fierrabras was staged more than once, last decade.


I did see that quickly at some point and thought it must have been very minor works, but now you made me check more carefully Fierrabras and wow ! Beautiful ! I don’t even understand how these operas are not mainstream.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

BBSVK said:


> I don't know if La Juive by Halevy is in your cathegory, but it is on my "to do list" for the next discoveries.


Still hesitant about this type of opera; Massenet and such. But I may change my mind. I don’t know how to explain it but I don’t like Broadway or it’s French equivalent haha...for lack of better analogy.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Cilea's "Adriana Lecouvreur"
> Boito's "Mefistofele"


Put on the list !


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

ColdGenius said:


> Massenet, of course, is late romantic too.


I’ve recently “accepted” bel canto, but I don’t know if I’ll go into this kind of “entertainment“. I may be wrong. I might very well give Massenet a shot.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Have you looked at Montemezzi's *L'Amore dei tre Re, *Magnard's *Guercoeur*? Does Szymanowski's *Krol Roger *fit the bill? Or Enescu's *Oedipe*?
> And how about Fauré's *Pénélope*?


Oh and I forgot to mention the others.
I discovered Oedipe last month thanks to this forum; and ordered Krol Roger a few weeks ago, same for Guercoeur. Also have other Szy,anowski operas (thanks to EMI!!!) which is 100% in my taste. Hyper chromatic super expressionist post wagnerian opera is still my favorite type.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Smetana's _The Brandenburgers in Bohemia_
Stanisław Moniuszko's _Hrabina_
Dvořák's _Dimitrij_
Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari's _ I Gioielli Della Madonna_
Carl Nielsen's _Maskarade_
Albéniz' _Merlin _
Eugen d'Albert's _Die toten Augen_
Ernest Bloch's _Macbeth_ 
Saint-Saëns'_ Ascanio_


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Smetana's _The Brandenburgers in Bohemia_
> Stanisław Moniuszko's _Hrabina_
> Dvořák's _Dimitrij_
> Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari's _ I Gioielli Della Madonna_
> ...


That’s quite a surprising list ! A few of them I knew (recently ordered the D’Albert and I have an eye on Maskarade and Dimitrij but did not know about the others !!!
Thanks !!!

Edit: just ordered the Merlin, a few minutes checking it on Spotify was enough for me to convince me.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bank Ban by Erkel.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Bank Ban by Erkel.


Absolutely new and unheard of to me !!!
Ordered !
Thank God for Naxos, prices are getting crazy.

Edit: correction, this particular opera is not on Naxos but I’m going to dig more stuff about this composer.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

I had the feeling Douglas Moore was considered a neo-Romantic, if it holds any interest. His _The Ballad of Baby Doe_ was popular, but there are some others if you can take his brand of Americana.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

A strange pre/proto-Wagnerian comic opera (not very funny, though) that used to be more popular is "Der Barbier von Bagdad" by Peter Cornelius. There is a good recording (originally radio I think) on Hänssler with Leitner conducting.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Xenophiliu said:


> I had the feeling Douglas Moore was considered a neo-Romantic, if it holds any interest. His _The Ballad of Baby Doe_ was popular, but there are some others if you can take his brand of Americana.


Interesting, but yes I’ll pass on this one.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Kreisler jr said:


> A strange pre/proto-Wagnerian comic opera (not very funny, though) that used to be more popular is "Der Barbier von Bagdad" by Peter Cornelius. There is a good recording (originally radio I think) on Hänssler with Leitner conducting.


Ordered ! Thank you !


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Choral Music: Prologue of "Mefistofele" by Boito


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Cilea's "Adriana Lecouvreur"
> Boito's "Mefistofele"


Thanks, did not know the Adriana !


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Choral Music: Prologue of "Mefistofele" by Boito


Hahahaha yes but let’s find works that are not just part of larger works.
For choral it would have to be requiems, oratorios or any secular choral music, but not just a sequence of an opera.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

I’m checking out something I stumbled on in my quest:









For now it sounds very interesting.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Bernamej said:


> I’m checking out something I stumbled on in my quest:
> View attachment 167743
> 
> 
> For now it sounds very interesting.


Have you heard Delius's *A Village Romeo and Juliet*? Not especially dramatic, but gorgeous music.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Franz Waxman's oratorio *Joshua* was performed only twice, to my knowledge (1959 & 1961), so this might be 'rare' enough.

Product Family | WAXMAN Joshua Schell Gilfry Sedares (deutschegrammophon.com) 

This premiere recording was released in 2006 by DG.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Have you heard Delius's *A Village Romeo and Juliet*? Not especially dramatic, but gorgeous music.


I have not but I think Delius is like that: pastoralist and quasi impressionistic. I like it.
I realize that I might never be able to enjoy Massenet.
I’m listening to Manon and the music is ok but because I understand French the shallowness of the words get in the way.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> Franz Waxman's oratorio *Joshua* was performed only twice, to my knowledge (1959 & 1961), so this might be 'rare' enough.
> 
> Product Family | WAXMAN Joshua Schell Gilfry Sedares (deutschegrammophon.com)
> 
> This premiere recording was released in 2006 by DG.


I got all excited but listening quickly and it’s very modern…
Not atonal per se but we’re far passed chromatism.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Bernamej said:


> I got all excited but listening quickly and it’s very modern…
> Not atonal per se but we’re far passed chromatism.


Ah ... I guess 'Bernamej' does not supp @ Belshazzar's Feast (by Walton) 

How about Werner Wehrli's _Ein Weltliches Requiem_?


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> Ah ... I guess 'Bernamej' does not supp @ Belshazzar's Feast (by Walton)
> 
> How about Werner Wehrli's _Ein Weltliches Requiem_?


Big supporter of Walton here ! I love Walton. 
i’ll check your new recommendation.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> Ah ... I guess 'Bernamej' does not supp @ Belshazzar's Feast (by Walton)
> 
> How about Werner Wehrli's _Ein Weltliches Requiem_?


Wow ! Only a few minutes in, it’s amazing. Truly beautiful. Some minor mistakes heard but I love the soprano and the work seems sublime.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Vaughan Williams' _Sir John in Love _... another take on the _Falstaff_ / _Merry Wives of Windsor_ story.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe you like _Chôros No. 10_ and/or "Amerindia" (Symphony No. 10) by H. Villa-Lobos?


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

There is a 6-CD of works by Theodorakis (mostly choral) on Edel: THEODRAKIS box set EDEL - BERLIN CLASSICS - 0002802CCC [RB]: Classical CD Reviews- August 2005 MusicWeb-International 

_Axion Esti_ 'Praise Be' (1960) [70:28]
_Canto General _(1971-74, 1980-81) [111:57]
Liturgy No. 2 _For the Young Killed in Wars _(1982) [34:05]
Symphony No. 3 (1981) [70:36]
_Sadduzäer-Passion _(1982) [53:17]
+
an 8-disc set on Mikis T's 3 operas based on ancient Greek tragedies [Antigone, Electra, Medea]: Mikis Theodorakis, Alexandr Chernoushenko, St. Petersburg State Academic Capella - The Opera Works of Mikis Theodorakis: Electra / Antigone / Medea - Amazon.com Music


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

As with Theodorakis, Saygun's oratorio (*Yunus Emre*) is written in an accessible idiom.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Circling back to opera, here is _Le Pays_ by Joseph Guy Ropartz:


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

You may also wish to explore Felix Draeseke's ambitious sacred counterpart to the 'Ring' cycle—a collection of choral works entitled _Christus: Ein Mysterium in einem Vorspiele und drei Oratorien_, which is composed of a prologue and three separate oratorios and requires 3 days for a complete performance. Draeseke intended his work to fit into the category of Wagner's _Musikdrama_, and in fact he used _Leitmotif_ throughout the work. Though all but forgotten today, Draeseke was dubbed a "giant" by Franz Liszt. His music was performed and held in high regard by conductors Fritz Reiner and Karl Böhm. _Christus_ has been recorded on 5 CDs by the Breslau State Philharmonic under conductor Udo Rainer Follert.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> You may also wish to explore Felix Draeseke's ambitious sacred counterpart to the 'Ring' cycle—a collection of choral works entitled _Christus: Ein Mysterium in einem Vorspiele und drei Oratorien_, which is composed of a prologue and three separate oratorios and requires 3 days for a complete performance. Draeseke intended his work to fit into the category of Wagner's _Musikdrama_, and in fact he used _Leitmotif_ throughout the work. Though all but forgotten today, Draeseke was dubbed a "giant" by Franz Liszt. His music was performed and held in high regard by conductors Fritz Reiner and Karl Böhm. _Christus_ has been recorded on 5 CDs by the Breslau State Philharmonic under conductor Udo Rainer Follert.


Wow !! Completely new to me, thank you very much. The only Romantic ‘christus I knew was in fact by Liszt of whom I read the Allan Walker biography (and had a chance to meet him, Walker not Liszt) and he really cared a lot about his own Christus, of which I have both the full work and the piano version. 
I will check your Christus immediately.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> Circling back to opera, here is _Le Pays_ by Joseph Guy Ropartz:


Pure candy I think, will check out right now !


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Becca said:


> Vaughan Williams' _Sir John in Love _... another take on the _Falstaff_ / _Merry Wives of Windsor_ story.





Prodromides said:


> Maybe you like _Chôros No. 10_ and/or "Amerindia" (Symphony No. 10) by H. Villa-Lobos?


Thank you members !
I have the Villa-Lobos works still untouched, I look forward to hear them.
Will check out your other recommendations.
This forum is very generous.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> You may also wish to explore Felix Draeseke's ambitious sacred counterpart to the 'Ring' cycle—a collection of choral works entitled _Christus: Ein Mysterium in einem Vorspiele und drei Oratorien_, which is composed of a prologue and three separate oratorios and requires 3 days for a complete performance. Draeseke intended his work to fit into the category of Wagner's _Musikdrama_, and in fact he used _Leitmotif_ throughout the work. Though all but forgotten today, Draeseke was dubbed a "giant" by Franz Liszt. His music was performed and held in high regard by conductors Fritz Reiner and Karl Böhm. _Christus_ has been recorded on 5 CDs by the Breslau State Philharmonic under conductor Udo Rainer Follert.


Well I really could not find any CDs of this work. I do like Draeske though, I have a few of his symphonies and a piano concerto if I recall.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

The Storm! The Lantern! Vítezslav Novák!


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> The Storm! The Lantern! Vítezslav Novák!


There’s no search on the webs that would have led me to this. Thank you !!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

You're welcome. Perhaps a seeress will prophecy a visitation by Norse God Odin, too?










Voluspaa - David Monrad Johansen


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> You're welcome. Perhaps a seeress will prophesy a visitation by Norse God Odin, too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s frustrating is the total shortage of available CDs. Novàk really caught my interest but the rare available CDs are so expensive.
I don’t listen to any stream of which I can’t own the physical recording.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

If you love Szymanowski, then you should also like *Juha* by Merikanto.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> If you love Szymanowski, then you should also like *Juha* by Merikanto.


You people are a gold mine !


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Bernamej said:


> What’s frustrating is the total shortage of available CDs. Novàk really caught my interest but the rare available CDs are so expensive.
> I don’t listen to any stream of which I can’t own the physical recording.


I can understand. I blind bought a lot of these types of CDs during the 1990s and early 2000s when they were 'new' and @ regular price.
The secondary marketplace on used albums (Discogs, etc.) may be your avenue ... or else a new recording in the future.
Threads such as these can serve, at least, as repositories of our collective input for reference.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

My first opera, when I was 7 years old, was The Bartered Bride by Smetana. If you do not know it yet, go for it  

I understand your hesintancy about French Grand opera. I am also hampered by the length and ballets.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Prodromides said:


> I can understand. I blind bought a lot of these types of CDs during the 1990s and early 2000s when they were 'new' and @ regular price.
> The secondary marketplace on used albums (Discogs, etc.) may be your avenue ... or else a new recording in the future.
> Threads such as these can serve, at least, as repositories of our collective input for reference.


All the formentioned avenues seem to be pretty expensive too. I missed my chance in the late 1990s to 20014. I only came to all encompassing opera lately. Now I shouldn’t complain too much as I have way more than the standard repertoire still, but the idea of great works that escape me will haunt me if I don’t at least try to get them.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

BBSVK said:


> My first opera, when I was 7 years old, was The Bartered Bride by Smetana. If you do not know it yet, go for it
> 
> I understand your hesintancy about French Grand opera. I am also hampered by the length and ballets.


Yes the Batered Bride I have, know well and love.
There’s something about French and English that makes it harder for me to appreciate. 
Not in Baroque though. For example Purcell and Rameau are perfect to me.
But Massenet is another story for example, the singing about shrimps and food etc...on otherwise lovely music is such a distraction and turn off.
My favorite language in opera is German, then Russian, Italian, English and French being the last.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Mathilde von Guise - new Brilliant Cd !!


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

hammeredklavier said:


> Mathilde von Guise - new Brilliant Cd !!


Interesting and I do like classical style too actually. I may have the work in a box set (the big Brilliant one)I will double check.
Edit: yup I have it ! Hahaha, well I’m happy to learn I have another potentially good opera.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

1. The following suggestions are not especially rare or little known nowadays (there once was a time for several of them...), but are well worth getting to know, that is, if you don't already know them:

--Verdi, Don Carlos: 



--Verdi, La forza del destino, or The Force of Destiny: 



. There are many other lower profile operas by Verdi that are worth searching out. I would especially recommend the conductor, Lamberto Gardelli as a trustworthy guide to these operas, & to Verdi operas in general.

--Puccini, Turandot:
Herbert von Karajan: 



Zubin Mehta: 




--Berlioz, Les Troyens, or The Trojans:
Sir Colin Davis: 



Charles Dutoit: Berlioz: Les Troyens / Act 1 - No.1 Choeur de la populace troyenne: "Ha! Ha! Après dix ans"

--Offenbach, Les contes d'Hoffmann, or The Tales of Hoffmann:
Jeffrey Tate: Les contes d'Hoffmann; Araiza, Von Otter, Lind, Norman, Studer, Ramey & Tate; 1992
A clip from the wonderful 1951 Michael Powell film, where the score was conducted by Sir Thomas Beecham: The Tales of Hoffmann (1951) - The Tale of Giulietta

--R. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos (I'm assuming you already know Der Rosenkavalier, Elektra, Salome, & Arabella?):
Rudolf Kempe: Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos Janowitz, King, Kempe
Kurt Masur: R. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos - Overture

2. The following operas are, for the most part, not as well known, but again are worth hearing, in my estimation, & I've placed an asterisk by those that are special favorites of mine. Though I admit that the operas at the tail end of my list may be considered more "20th century" than "post romantic" works. Nevertheless, I don't find the influence of romanticism to be absent from them:

--*Camille Saint-Saëns, Samson et Dalila:
Georges Pretre: Saint-Säens - Samson and Delilah Opera, Mon coeur s'ouvre à ta voix (Rita Gorr, rf.rc.: G.Prêtre)
Sir Colin Davis: Camille Saint-Saëns “Samson et Dalila” (Agnes Baltsa & Colin Davis • Bavarian Radio)

--Gabriel Fauré, Pénélope: Gabriel Fauré – Pénélope

--Ernst Chausson, Le roi Arthus: Chausson : Le roi Arthus : Prelude to Act 1

--Isaac Albéniz, Merlin: Albéniz: Merlin - Opera in Three Acts - Revised: José de Eusebio - Orchestral Prelude

--*Igor Stravinsky, Le Rossingnol, or The Nightingale: Stravinsky - 1. Le Rossignol - Act 1- Introduction
--Igor Stravinsky, Perséphone: Stravinsky - Perséphone (NYC Ballet, Vera Zorina...Robert Craft cond, 1982)

--*Arthur Honegger, Le Roi David, or King David: the Serge Baudo/Czech Philharmonic digital recording is the one to get, IMO, though Baudo's earlier 1962 French recording is good, too, and offers Honegger's original orchestration before he changed his mind: Honegger - Le Roi David 18. Chant de la servante

--*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh:
Evgeny Svetlanov, Bolshoi Theatre: Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh Kalinina Piavko Svetlanov 1983 Rimsky-Korsakov
Valery Gergiev: Rimsky-Korsakov - LEGEND OF THE INVISIBLE CITY OF KITEZH

--*Francis Poulenc, Dialogues des Carmélites: Dialogues des Carmélites, FP 159, Act 1 Tableau 1: "Où est Blanche ?" (Le Chevalier, Le Marquis)

--Leos Janacek, Jenufa: Janáček: Jenufa / Act 1 - Stevo, Stevo, já vim

--*Bela Bartok, Duke Bluebeard's Castle:
Ferenc Fricsay: Bartok "Bluebeard's Castle" "Herzog Blaubarts Burg"
István Kertész: Bartok - Herzog Blaubarts Burg -- Bluebeard's Castle -- Christa Ludwig - Walter Berry -- Kertész
Adam Fischer (film): Béla Bartók: Duke Blubeard's Castle

--*Frank Martin, Der Sturm, or The Tempest (which is based on Shakespeare's final play):
Thierry Fischer: Martin: Der Sturm - Thierry Fischer | Songs, Reviews, Credits | AllMusic
Three excerpts from the role of Prospero, sung by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (in 1964): Martin: Three Excerpts from "Der Sturm" (1952-54) - Mein Ariel!

--Serge Prokofiev, L'Ange de Feu, or The Fiery Angel:
Neemi Järvi, Act II: Prokofiev - Fiery Angel (ending Act II)
Gennady Rozhdestvensky's recordings of Prokofiev operas should be searched out, too.

--*Dmitri Shostakovich, Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk:
Mstislav Rostropovich: Shostakovich “Lady Macbeth of Mtensk” (Mstislav Rostropovich • London Philharmonic, 1978)

--*Benjamin Britten, Peter Grimes: Britten: Peter Grimes, Op.33 / Prologue - "Peter Grimes!"

I'm assuming you already know Claude Debussy's Pelleas et Melisande? which is a strange mixture of the influence of Wagner with Javanese Gamelan music.

I'll have to make a separate list for oratorios & choral works, if I get the time.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I didn't intend for the pictured You Tube links in my post above, but the new system did it automatically--hence, lengthening my post. Is there any way from preventing the new system from turning YT links into picture boxes?


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Josquin13 said:


> 1. The following suggestions are not especially rare or little known nowadays (there once was a time for several of them...), but are well worth getting to know, that is, if you don't already know them:
> 
> --Verdi, Don Carlos:
> 
> ...


Great reply ! Will respond to you later, don’t think I don’t appreciate the effort.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I just don't get his fascination with hunting and shooting


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

hammeredklavier said:


> I just don't get his fascination with hunting and shooting


Haven’t heard any Weber opera yet. Even the Freischtung...something (forgot the word).
I don/t understand your comment though.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Vittorio Giannini!


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

Anything by Pfitzner, but especially his opera _Palestrina _(1917), which conveniently for this thread has as a subtext the difficulties of being a late-romantic composer in am age when modernism was setting itself through.
Especially check out the live recording from the VSO with Fritz Wunderlich in the title role; because the character Palestrina is old, it was traditionally done with a much drier voice - Karl Erb, Julius Patzak - but Wunderlich's bright juicy tenor, combined with fine acting, puts the passionate second half of the first act over beautifully IMO. (The character is offstage being tortured during the second act; when he comes back for the short 3rd act he really _is_ old, and Wunderlich uses an old-man voice)
Try the second half of Act I, from 1:03:30 to 1:49:25:






libretto (German only) at


HANS PFITZNER - PALESTRINA - LIBRETTO AUF DEUTSCH




Also Pfitzner's cantata on Eichendorff texts _Von deutscher Seele_, in a DG recording with Giebel, Töpper, Wunderlich, Wiener, BRF orch & chorus c Keilberth, 1965 (Wunderlich again levitating the proceedings whenever he appears):






Texts - German, translatable (kind of) by Google Translate:

Part 1





Von deutscher Seele - Teil I - Mensch und Natur | H. Pfitzner | LiederNet


Texts and Translations to Lieder and other classical vocal works in more than a hundred languages




www.lieder.net




Part 2





Von deutscher Seele - Teil II - Leben und Singen | H. Pfitzner | LiederNet


Texts and Translations to Lieder and other classical vocal works in more than a hundred languages




www.lieder.net


----------

